# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  صدر حديثاً

## قارئ

كتب السنة وعلومها الصادرة سنة 1428هـ

د. محمد بن تركي التركي

1 - أمالي المحاملي رواية ابن مهدي، ويليها رواية ابن الصلت، تحقيق حمدي عبدالمجيد السلفي، دار النوادر، دمشق.
2 - منهاج القاصدين في فضل الخلفاء الراشدين، لابن قدامة المقدسي، تحقيق د. فلاح السعيدي، غراس للنشر (رسالة دكتوراه). 
3 - كتاب التوحيد، لابن منده، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق د.محمد الوهيبي و د.موسى الغصن، دار الفضيلة (رسائل ماجستير). 
4 - كتاب بيان المسند والمرسل والمنقطع، لأبي عمرو الداني، تحقيق علي الكندي المرر، مؤسسة بينونة للنشر. 
5 - كتاب الإلمام بآداب دخول الحمام، لأبي المحاسن الحسيني، تحقيق د. نور الدين جيلار، أضواء السلف. 
6 - الجزء من فوائد أبي محمد الطامذي، ويليه فوائد محمد بن أحمد القطان، تحقيق سعود الديحاني، دار العاصمة. 
7 - الإيناس بضعف حديث معاذ في الرأي والقياس، تأليف علي حسن عبدالحميد، دار الصواب، الأردن. 
8 - مكانة الصحيحين والدفاع عن صحيح مسلم، و نقض قول ابن دحية الكلبي ومن قلَّده في تضعيف صيام الست من شوال، تأليف عبدالعزيز العتيبي، دار غراس للنشر. 
9 - فتح الواحد العلي في الدفاع عن صحابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، للشيخ عبدالله السعد، دار المحدث.  
10 - توجيه المقصد بإكمال صحيح الأدب المفرد، تأليف زكريا غلام الباكستاني، مكتبة الرشد. 
11 - حاشية جامعة على الفريدة بعلم المصطلح، للشيخ يوسف بن كساب، تحقيق فهد العجمي، مكتبة الرشد  .
12 - نظم كتاب الاقتراح لابن دقيق العيد، للحافظ أبي الفضل العراقي، تحقيق مشهور آل سلمان، الدار الأثرية. 
13 - التابعون الثقات المتكلم في سماعهم من الصحابة ممن لهم رواية عنهم في الكتب الستة من حرف (س ـ ع)، تأليف مبارك بن سيف الهاجري، مكتبة ابن القيم بالكويت (رسالة دكتوراه). 
14 - النكت على العمدة في الأحكام، للزركشي، تحقيق نظر الفاريابي، دار طيبة. 
15 - كتاب الأموال، لأبي عبيد القاسم بن سلام، طبعة جديدة فيها زيادات على الطبعات السابقة، تحقيق سيد رجب، دار الهدي النبوي، دار الفضيلة.

الرابط http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...&ArticleID=528

صدر حديثاً في الدراسات القرآنية

عبدالرحمن بن معاضة الشهري

1 - جامع البيان في القراءات السبع لأبي عمرو الداني، تحقيق عبدالرحيم الطرهوني ويحيى مراد، 1427هـ في ثلاثة مجلدات.
2- النسخ في القرآن الكريم للدكتور مصطفى زيد في مجلدين، دار الحديث بالقاهرة، 1427هـ.
3- بلاغة النظم في آيات التحية للأستاذ الدكتور محمد الصامل، دار كنوز إشبيليا، 1428هـ.
4- التحريف في تأويل الآيات في أصول الكافي للكليني، للدكتور صلاح عبدالفتاح الخالدي، دار عمار، 1427هـ.
5- النكت في القرآن الكريم، لأبي الحسن علي المجاشعي، تحقيق الدكتور إبراهيم الحاج علي، مكتبة الرشد، 1427هـ. 
6- المصاحف لابن أبي داود، تحقيق سليم بن عيد الهلالي، دار غراس، 1427هـ في مجلد واحد. 
7- المدح والذم في القرآن الكريم : دراسة موضوعية بلاغية، للدكتور معن توفيق الحيالي، ط دار الكتب العلمية، 1427هـ. 
8- المعجم الصغير لرواة الإمام ابن جرير الطبري في كتبه المطبوعة، تأليف أكرم زيادة الفالوجي، ط دار ابن عفان، 1426هـ. 
9- أثر عبدالله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما في التفسير، تأليف الدكتور أحمد مناف القيسي، ط دار الكتب العلمية، 1427هـ. 
10- تهذيب معاني القرآن وإعرابه للزجاج، لعرفان حسونة، ط دار النهضة. 
11- أثر الاختلاف في مرجع الضمير في التفسير للدكتور صالح بن ناصر الناصر، بحث منشور بمجلة الحكمة في عددها 31 الصادر في محرم 1428هـ. 
12- طبقات القراء للإمام الذهبي (ت748هـ)، تحقيق الدكتور أحمد خان، الطبعة الثانية 1427هـ، مركز الملك فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية. 
13- دقائق الفروق اللغوية في البيان القرآني، للدكتور محمد ياس خضر الدوري، دار الكتب العلمية، 1427هـ.
14 - عناية ابن هشام النحوي بتفسير القرآن الكريم وإعرابه وتوجيه قراءاته للدكتور شايع عبده الأسمري، بحث بمجلة الجامعة الإسلامية العدد 132 سنة 1427هـ. 
15- علوم القرآن بين البرهان والإتقان للدكتور حازم سعيد حيدر، الطبعة الثانية عن مكتبة دار الزمان بالمدينة المنورة وفيها زيادات وصف جديد، 1427هـ. 
16- شرح الهداية للمهدوي في توجيه القراءات، تحقيق الدكتور حازم سعيد حيدر، الطبعة الأولى لدار عمار بالأردن 1427هـ في مجلد واحد. 
17- كتاب الاجتباء والاختيار في القرآن الكريم للباحث فاضل الجواري، دار الكتب العلمية، 1427هـ. 
18- الأجوبة العلمية على أسئلة ملتقى أهل التفسير، للأستاذ الدكتور غانم قدوري الحمد، دار عمار بالأردن 1428هـ. 
19- الاتصال غير اللفظي في القرآن الكريم للدكتور محمد الأمين موسي أحمد، دائرة الثقافة والإعلام بالشارقة، 1427هـ. 
20- كتاب (الكتاب الفريد في إعراب القرآن المجيد) للحافظ المنتجب الهمذاني (ت643هـ) في خمسة مجلدات، بتحقيق محمد نظام الدين الفتيّح، ط مكتبة دار الزمان بالمدينة المنورة، 1427هـ. 
21- شرح مقدمة شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية في أصول التفسير، للدكتور مساعد بن سليمان الطيار، دار ابن الجوزي، الطبعة الثانية 1428هـ. 
22- المحرر الوجيز في التفسير لابن عطية الأندلسي (ت542هـ)، نشر وزارة الأوقاف القطرية، الطبعة الثانية، مزيدة ومصححة في ثمانية مجلدات فاخرة، 1427هـ. 
23- بحث بعنوان (الإيضاح الأتم لآية ولقد همت به وهم) للدكتور صالح الفايز الأستاذ المشارك بالجامعة الإسلامية، مجلة الجامعة الإسلامية 1427هـ. 
24- الكتاب الأوسط في علم القراءات، للمقرئ أبي محمد، الحسن بن علي بن سعيد العمانيّ،تحقيق الدكتور عزة حسن، طبع دار الفكر بدمشق، الطبعة الأولى 2006 م  
25- المجيد في إعجاز القران المجيد للإمام كمال الدين عبد الواحد بن عبد الكريم الزملكاني المتوفى سنة 651من الهجرة، تحقيق الدكتور خالد أحمد المشهداني، دار عمار بالأردن، 1427هـ.

الرابط http://www.alukah.net/Articles/Artic...&ArticleID=529

----------


## أبو عبيدة الهاني

شكرا لك أيها القارئ على هذه المعلومات المفيدة...
وليت هذه الجواهر تصور في أقرب وقت وتنزل في هذا الموقع الرائد... آمين
سيما: المحرر الوجيز في التفسير لابن عطية الأندلسي (ت542هـ)، نشر وزارة الأوقاف القطرية، الطبعة الثانية، مزيدة ومصححة في ثمانية مجلدات فاخرة، 1427هـ.

----------


## الرايه

مصطلحات ائمة الحديث الخاصة
ويليها
القرائن الموصلة الى فهم مقاصدهم في عبارات الجرح والتعديل

تاليف
ابراهيم بن عبدالله الربيش

غلاف - 83 صفحة
الطبعة الاولى 1428هـ ، دون ذكر للناشر.

ذكر في مقدمة الرسالة 
انه لما التحق بدراسة الماجستير بجامعة الامام محمد بن سعود - قسم السنة
كان من المتطلبات العرفية توزيع المنهج على الدارسين ...ووقع عليه هذا البحث .


المنهج المبتكر شرح نخبة الفكر
تاليف
أبو محمد حازم بن محمد الشربيني
مجلد - 400 صفحة
الناشر
دار الكيان - الرياض 
مكتبةب ابن تيمية - الشارقة
الطبعة الاولى

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

> ابراهيم بن عبدالله الربيش


لعله : المديهش .

وهو عضو هنا .

----------


## الرايه

> لعله : المديهش .
> وهو عضو هنا .


احسنت أخي الكريم

واختلط علي بـ ( الربيش ) صاحب بحث التيامن واحكامه

----------


## الرايه

بحوث في السنة النبوية وعلومها (6 ، 7 )

نقد المتن الحديثي واثره في الحكم على الرواة عند علماء الجرح والتعديل
و
رواية التائب من الكذب في الحديث النبوي بين الرد والقبول

تاليف
د.خالد بن منصور الدريس
استاذ الحديث المشارك بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض

الناشر
دار المحدث
الطبعة الاولى 1428هـ
غلاف - 122صفحة

----------


## شتا العربي

> بحوث في السنة النبوية وعلومها (6 ، 7 )
> نقد المتن الحديثي واثره في الحكم على الرواة عند علماء الجرح والتعديل
> و
> رواية التائب من الكذب في الحديث النبوي بين الرد والقبول
> تاليف
> د.خالد بن منصور الدريس
> استاذ الحديث المشارك بجامعة الملك سعود بالرياض
> الناشر
> دار المحدث
> ...


شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 

هل للدكتور الدريس وفقه الله بريد إلكتروني يمكن مراسلته عليه؟

----------


## قارئ

جديد كتب السنة وعلومها
د. محمد بن تركي التركي
مقالات للكاتب
تعليقات الزوار 
تاريخ الإضافة: 18/04/2007 ميلادي - 30/3/1428 هجري 
زيارة: 78 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1- إضاءات بحثية في علوم السنة النبوية وبعض المسائل الشرعية، للشريف حاتم العوني، مكتبة الصميعي.
2- رسالة في اختلاف ألفاظ الحديث النبوي، للصنعاني، تحقيق صبري المحمودي، دار التوحيد.
3- سؤالات السهمي للدارقطني، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر محمد الأزهري، دار الفاروق الحديثة.
4- سؤالات ابن بكير للدارقطني، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر محمد الأزهري، دار الفاروق الحديثة.
5- سؤالات ابن الجنيد لابن معين، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر محمد الأزهري، دار الفاروق الحديثة.
6- سؤالات عثمان بن طالوت لابن معين، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر محمد الأزهري، دار الفاروق الحديثة.
7- سؤالات أبي بكر الأثرم للإمام أحمد، طبعة جديدة بتحقيق أبي عمر محمد الأزهري، دار الفاروق الحديثة.
8- سل السنان في الذب عن معاوية بن أبي سفيان، تأليف سعد السبيعي , دار المحدث.
9- شرح المنظومة البيقونية في مصطلح أهل الحديث والأثر (على ضوء مناهج المتقدمين وتحريرات المتأخرين) للشيخ خالد بن صالح الغصن، باعتناء سلطان الجردان، دار المحدث.
10- فتح العليم في شرح أدعية وأذكار الصلاة من التكبير إلى التسليم، للشيخ حسين العوايشة، دار ابن حزم.
11- شرح مسند الشافعي، لأبي القاسم الرافعي، تحقيق أبي بكر زهران، مطبوعات وزارة الأوقاف بقطر.
12- الحلل الإبريزية من التعليقات البازية على صحيح البخاري، (تعليقات الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله في شرحه لصحيح البخاري) للشيخ عبد الله ابن مانع الروقي، يوزع عند مؤسسة العويضة، شارع الظهران، 4 ج.
13- مصطلحات أئمة الحديث الخاصة، ويليها: القرائن الموصلة إلى فهم مقاصدهم في عبارات الجرح والتعديل، تأليف إبراهيم بن عبدالله المديهش، مطابع الحميضي.
14- المقتفى على كتاب الروضتين، المعروف بتاريخ البرزالي، للقاسم بن محمد البرزالي، تحقيق عمر تدمري، المكتبة العصرية، 4 ج.
15- المنهج المبتكر شرح نخبة الفكر، تأليف حازم الشربيني، دار الكيان.
16- منسك عطاء، تأليف د. عادل الزرقي، دار المحدث.

----------


## الرايه

شرح شروط لا إله إلا الله
للشيخ حمود بن عقلا الشعيبي
كتيب  - غلاف في 54صفحة
دار الصفوة – القاهرة

الصحابة والمنافقون في صدر الاسلام
سمات واشارات – شبهات و ردود
تاليف
عبدالله بن سليمان الشايع
kotoob@gmail.com
جوال / 0504467548
تقديم الشيخ صالح الدرويش – قاضي المحكمة العامة بالقطيف
توزيع دار ابن الجوزي – الدمام
الرسالة من الحجم المتوسط جاءت في 110صفحة
يقول المؤلف في مقدمة الرسالة
(...وهذه الرسالة التي بين يديك جهد سنوات من البحث والنقاش مع بعض الشيعة في ميدان العمل وغيره ...)

تحذير البريّة من نشاط الشيعة في سوريّة
تأليف
عبد الستير آل حسين
ليس هناك ذكر للناشر
الرسالة من الحجم المتوسط جاءت في 110صفحة

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

ما شاء اللّه !

جزاكم اللّه خيرًا أخانا الحبيب ( الرّايه ) .

----------


## سلمان أبو زيد

الأخ الفاضل / قارئ :

بارك اللّه فيكم ورفع قدركم .

----------


## الرايه

:فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أصدرت مكتبة دار المنهاج للنشر والتوزيع بالرياض مجموعة من الرسائل العلمية والكتب منها:

الحافظ العلائي وجهوده في الحديث وعلومه
د.عبدالباري بن عبد الحميد البدخشي الافغاني
(رسالة دكتوراه)
اشرف عليها: د.مرزوق بن هياس الزهراني
المناقشين:
د. وصي الله عباس وَ د.عبدالرحيم القشقري

مجلد ضخم - 1062 صفحة


جامع أحاديث وآثار القراءة في الصلاة
د.ابراهيم بن علي العبيد
وقصد المؤلف : جمع الاحاديث والاثار الواردة عن النبي  والصحابة رضي الله عنهم في القراءة في الصلاة المفروضة وغيرها.

مجلد ضخم - 863 صفحة

أحكام حضور المساجد
عبد الله الفوزان

إرسال الشواظ على من تتبع الشواذ
صالح بن علي الشمراني
عضو هيئة التدريس بجامعة ام القرى
(استل هذا الكتاب من رسالة المؤلف للماجستير "الاقوال الشاذة في بداية المجتهد جمعا و دراسة" )

مجلد لطيف - 230 صفحة 
------------------------


القواعد الفقهية
( المنظومة والشرح )
للعلامة ابن سعدي

ويليها اسناده الى جامع الترمذي من طريق شيخه صالح القاضي

اعتنى بها وقدم لها بلمحات عن ابن سعدي
محمد بن ناصر العجمي

دار البشائر الاسلامية
مجلد لطيف - 198 صفحة 
-----------------
زيادة الثقات و موقف المحدثين والفقهاء منها
( رسالة دكتوراه من جامعة ام القرى عام 1424هـ )
د.نور الله شوكت بيكر
اشرف عليها : د.سعدي الهاشمي
ناقشها : د.محمد بن مطر الزهراني وَ د.حسين بن خلف الجبوري

دار ابن حزم - بيروت
مجلدين - 1386 صفحة

----------


## ابن رجب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## سلطان التميمي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا أخوان أرشدوني أين يباع شرح مسند الشافعي للرافعي في الرياض

----------


## الرايه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> يا أخوان أرشدوني أين يباع شرح مسند الشافعي للرافعي في الرياض


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
 مكتبة الرشد ، فهي الناشر له .

وسمعت ان وزارة الاوقاف والشؤن الاسلامية في قطر طبعت الكتاب بتحقيق افضل من تحقيق مكتبة الرشد والله اعلم.
ولايباع بل يوزع !

وللفائدة انظر هذا الرابط

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showth...E3%D4%DF%C7%C9

----------


## سلطان التميمي

الذي تبيعه الرشد هو شرح ابن الأثير 
والذي أريده هو شرح الرافعي
بارك الله فيك أخي الراية

----------


## أسماء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا لك أخي  قارئ و بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------

